# wild hog hunting in KY, most of SE & Texas



## CGC4200 (Nov 4, 2010)

The bad part is they are getting to be so many they root out turkeys
and cause a lot of crop damage like groundhogs that few people care to eat.

They are a nuisance species in KY, just seen a lady game warden answer
a call in question about them on Ky Afield, her answer boiled down to" kill as many as you can, its legal 365 day out of the year".

The good thing is that pork is tastier than venison, just don't try to stab a 
bayed boar hog with a bowie knife between it & a pack of pit bulls.
I heard a tale about some some pilgrim that tried that a few years ago;
by the time the guides got him out, he was tusked & bit from head to foot.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Nov 4, 2010)

Yep, There getting to be everwhere in southeast. There not many in my county( yet ), but its just a matter of time. Except for 2 wildlife managment areas, its open season year around in Tn too, but without dogs. I hunt 95% of the time with dogs, but you cant run the dogs on private property, so I get the WMA hogs. happy hunting!


----------

